# Natural progesterone?



## Grantsmommy (Jan 18, 2002)

I think I'm ready to try pregnancy again...it's been 6 months since my last m/c. The OB I saw (once) during my last m/c told me to take Prometrium. I don't really want to do that. I haven't had any drugs in 10+ years and I don't know how my body would react to it.

I've seen a few people on here post about progesterone suppositories. I don't have much faith in the creams, for whatever reason.

Can anyone tell me more about the suppositories? Where did you get them? Any side-effects? Were you still nursing (I am)? Did it work for you?

I still don't know if I believe in my heart that my progesterone was the problem. I was tested a month after my last m/c and my levels were normal. My naturopath thinks I have a hypo-active thyroid.

Am I rambling? Thanks for the advice!
Dawn


----------



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

I have never used the suppositories, but I know people who swear by them. You can't buy them OTC, you need a prescription for them.

I dont' think nursing would be an issue, the amount of progesterone that is made by your body in 2nd or 3rd trimester would be way higher than this, and this doesn't effect nurslings.

I think I was hypo thyroid last year, and it definitely did effect me fertility wise. It prevented me from getting pregnant though, I don't think it caused miscarriages for me.

I hope you will find yourself pregnant with a keeper really soon!!!

Karen


----------

